# Frequenzmessung mit LOGO!



## 00Frank (27 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Ich möchte mit einem schnellen Eingang einer LOGO eine Frequenz zwischen 0 -5000Hz messen was soweit auch ganz gut klappt.

Allerdings finde ich keine möglichkeit diesen Wert zu skalieren.

Die Anzeige der Frequenz habe ich über den Schwellwertschalter-Baustein hinbekommen.

Leider kann man mit diesem Baustein keinen Verweis zu einer Arithmetik o.ä. erstellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, bzw. so etwas ähnliches schonmal gemacht?

Im Endeffekt möchte ich aus 0-5000Hz einen Wert aus 0,0 - 100,0 machen.


----------



## Fux (28 Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt. Die Frequenz des Schwellwertschalters lässt sich leider nicht verweisen.
Aber Du kannst einen Zähler nehmen (das ist neben dem Schwellwertschalter die einzige Funktion, die so schnell zählen kann).
Den Zähler lässt Du 1x/Sek. zurücksetzen.
Dann kannst Du den Zählerwert in eine Rechenfunktion verweisen.
Die Rechenfunktion schaltest Du auch mit dem Takt 1x pro Sek. frei und stellst ein, dass der letzte Wert behalten werden soll.

Also den Schwellwertschalter zur Anzeige der Frequenz im Meldetext und das Ergebnis der Rechenfunktion als skalierte Anzeige.


----------

